# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  5 guías en PDF para hacer deshidratadores solares.

## msantini

1-11.jpg 
Los deshidratadores solares son otra variante de la aplicación y aprovechamiento de energía solar. Ayuda en la economía familiar, sobre todo en aquellas familias que tienen sus micros negocios basados en productos deshidratados o secos. Esta forma de utilizar la energía solar aporta al mejoramiento de la calidad en los procesos de producción, así como en agilizar los tiempos de secados de sus productos, lo cual permite que obtengan productos más limpios ya que no son secados a la intemperie. 
Tipos de deshidratadores solares como alternativas útiles para diferentes aplicaciones.  *Tipos de deshidratadores solares* 
Existen muchos modelos de deshidratadores solares. Desde los más sencillos al aire libre hasta los más sofisticados para el secado industrial, pasando por aquellos de tamaño medio para pequeños negocios o para el hogar.  *Secado al aire libre* Sin lugar a dudas el sistema más sencillo y antiguo que existe. Muy probablemente ya era empleado desde la prehistoria humana para el sacado de alimentos y de materiales de uso. Esta técnica aún es usada en muchas partes del mundo por lo económico y sencillo. Sin embargo es esta misma sencillez la que impone más restricciones para su uso. Solo puede ser usado en jornadas cálidas, soleadas y secas. En lugares con elevada humedad ambiental el uso de esta técnica presenta poca eficiencia, o es directamente imposible. En zonas desérticas puede ser y es ampliamente usado sin problemas. Un ejemplo de esto son los tomates rojos que muchas tribus saharianas secan al sol en el ambiente tórrido y seco del desierto para conservarlo durante todo el año hasta la siguiente cosecha. Otros inconvenientes de esta técnica es que el material a desecar es vulnerable a las lluvias, a las impurezas atmosféricas y a la acción de animales e insectos. 
También existen una gama de productos que se secan sin ningún problema incluso en el interior de las viviendas hasta en la sombra. Buen ejemplo de ello son determinados tipos de pimientos (chiles, ajíes) que se secan sin dificultad. 
En esta técnica de deshidratación el área de secado y captación es la propia superficie en donde se colocan los productos. El aire entra y sale libremente y el sistema de circulación es la propia brisa que puede correr o las corrientes de convección que se establezcan.  *Deshidratadores solares de gabinete* Este tipo de deshidratadores son de forma compacta de caja. El área de captación solar es la misma que la de desecado. Cuenta una pequeña apertura en la parte inferior que es por donde entra el aire fresco, mientras que por otra apertura en la parte superior es por donde sale el aire cálido con un cierto nivel de humedad. En este tipo de deshidratadores la circulación del aire es por convección natural. En general, debido a que el aire tiene muchos obstáculos por entre los que moverse y poco tiro, el flujo de este aire será lento y su eficacia no muy alta. Estos sistemas son capaces de deshidratar pequeñas cantidades de material. Son principalmente usados para secar alimentos. 
Deshidratadores solares de colector y armario. Estos deshidratadores constan de un colector solar donde el aire se calienta y asciende hasta el armario donde se sitúan los elementos para deshidratar. 
El área de captación solar es el propio colector de aire, aunque hay algunos modelos que también cuentan con una superficie transparente para captar radiación solar en el armario. La apertura o no del armario para captar radiación solar depende de las sustancias que se deseen deshidratar. Si se trata de alimentos sensibles a la radiación ultravioleta que deslucen su aspecto, entonces se opta por sistemas cerrados. 
La entrada de aire se encuentra en el canto inferior del colector mientras que la salida se sitúa en la parte alta del armario. El tipo circulación del aire es natural por convección. La disposición del colector en la parte baja del equipo y con una cierta inclinación, junto con la salida de aire en la parte alta, facilita el movimiento del aire que es más rápido que en el caso del deshidratador de gabinete. 
Estos deshidratadores son adecuados para alimentos, hierbas, flores etc, en cantidades desde pequeñas a medianas, en función del tamaño y la capacidad del equipo. Combinando varios equipos de este tipo de forma modular es posible deshidratar cantidades de producto a niveles industriales.  *Deshidratadores solares de colectores y silo* Este sistema es similar al de panel y armario solo que de grandes dimensiones. En vez de un armario dispondrá de un silo para deshidratar cantidades mucho mas grandes. También la parte de colectores será más grande dado que se requiere aportar mucho más calor. Este tipo de equipos cuenta con sistema de de circulación forzada de aire ya que una mayor cantidad de producto a deshidratar dificulta el movimiento del aire por convección natural.  *Deshidratadores de invernadero-*. Este sistema consiste en un gran invernadero similar a los que se emplea en la agricultura. En este caso el calor generado en el invernadero es utilizado para desecar productos. En si representa el mismo esquema que el modelo de gabinete solo que con las proporciones y los materiales que se emplean en los cultivos de invernadero. Algunos modelos propuestos para secar madera introducen la innovación de contar con ruedas, lo que evita mover la pesada carga de madera, solo la mas liviana estructura de plástico.  *Deshidratadores con colectores indirectos* Este tipo de deshidratadores cuentan con los colectores solares de aire y la cámara de desecado por separado. El aire caliente pasa de los colectores a la cámara a través de unos conductos de aire adecuados. Cuenta con un sistema de circulación de aire forzado que deberá ser de mayor potencia. (sitiosolar | sitiosolar es el portal de las energias renovables y la bioconstruccion con articulos, noticias, directorio de empresas, enlaces y recursos) 
Acá te dejamos 5 alternativas de deshidratadores solares ¿Con cuál te quedas tu?  *1. SECADORA SOLAR sistema de convección natural Esquema de montaje*  *2. MANUAL DE CONSTRUCCIÓN DEL DESHIDRATADOR SOLAR AURELIANO BUENDÍA*  *3. Guía de uso para de secaderos solares para frutas, legumbres, hortalizas, plantas medicinales y carnes G*  *4. Deshidratador Solar de Alimentos*  *5. Construcción de un secador solar de frutas y verduras: una experiencia ciudadana*   *Fuente: www.portalfruticola.com*Temas similares: Artículo: Agrovoltaica: las ventajas de unir agricultura con paneles solares Luminarias solares Artículo: MINAM presenta Compendio de Normas Técnicas Peruanas en Bioseguridad y Guías para su adecuada aplicación Artículo: Ministerio del Ambiente elabora guías sobre daños ambientales en el Perú invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc

----------

